# Weld-on curing time



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

Decided to put extra baffles in my acrylic sump. What is the curing time for weld-on ? How long before I can start using it?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

I would wait for 24hrs.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

24 hours is good. But I have worked on pools, hot tubs and fish ponds for 18 years and used Weld on glues for most of the plumbing stuff and one hour is plenty of time honestly. Especially for things that aren't under high pressure. But if it isn't a rush situation, the more time the better.

Here is a guide for set/cure times for their products from the Weld on site:
http://www.weldon.com/pdf/weldon/WeldOn_SetCure_Timetable_Jul09.pdf


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

John, I think Rich is talking about Weld-on for acrylic not the PVC/ABS glue.
If it is Weld-on 16 for acrylic. I would wait 24 hours. It is a heavier built and does does stay soft. Why the hurry  
Methyl chloride (not sure if have the Weld-on brand) cures pretty fast - 5 Minutes and you will have to break the acrylic.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhhhh my mistake then, I heard weld-on PVC glue is the first thing that comes to mind after using it so much lol in that case 16-24 hours is indeed best...here is the info for the weld-on 16:
http://www.tapplastics.com/uploads/pdf/PB-IPS16.pdf


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

If you use methylene chloride it'll be cured a lot quicker but a lot harder to work with and you have to have a nice fit


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks guys!!!!!


----------

